# SNES PAL to NTSC



## vassildador (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

In the past year I've bought myself a PAL SNES and quite some games, but as some titles are incredibly hard to find in the PAL region (Lufia in English, known as Lufia 2 in NA) and others weren't even released here (FF 3(6), Earthbound, Chrono Trigger, ...) I was wondering if there were any decent converters that are able to run these games properly.

The largest issue I've heard of is that the converters usually mess up the game quite badly (mangled audio due to it playing slow, audio/video way out of sync, parts in games completely unbeatable due to the lower speed, ...) but someone told me there are converters that DO actually handle this well. Googling around hasn't been very successful, probably due to the console being way outdated . Is there any converter that you can recommend, or possibly an easy hardware mod (or a combination of the two)?

TL;DR: I need a good converter and/or easy hardware mod to be able to play NTSC games properly on my PAL SNES, any recommendations?


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 5, 2014)

vassildador said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In the past year I've bought myself a PAL SNES and quite some games, but as some titles are incredibly hard to find in the PAL region (Lufia in English, known as Lufia 2 in NA) and others weren't even released here (FF 3(6), Earthbound, Chrono Trigger, ...) I was wondering if there were any decent converters that are able to run these games properly.
> 
> ...


 

SuperCIC.

http://wolfsoft.de/wordpress/?p=603

Region free, 100% compatibility and handles the 50/60Hz switching for you. Easily the best mod for playing imports. Of course American carts won't fit in the PAL SNES, so once it's in, you would have to either, widen the cart slot or just use any old adapter (action replay etc as a just a passthrough).


If you don't want the SuperCIC, then adapter wise, I think the Datel Universal Adapter is meant to be alright. Most the adapters are much the same, as long as you get one that has all the pins, as some of them don't have the pins that are on the end on SuperFX and other enhanced games.

Adapter method will still give you trouble though. Most adapters cannot play Super Mario RPG for example and even for those that can, it's not 100% (got to have X version of game and adapter). The audio/video getting out of sync, again, not fixable with adapter. That's because the NTSC game expects to run in 60Hz, not 50Hz. Can be fixed by fitting 50/60Hz switch.

http://www.mmmonkey.co.uk/snes-5060hz-switch-with-lockout-switch/

Third option is to just disable the lockout. Link there details 50/60Hz switch + lockout disable. Advanced protection games (Mario RPG, Kirby Superstar and others I can't remember), won't work with this method as they detect the lockout is disabled.

SuperCIC is easily the best method available today and what I would recommend. As it takes care of everything. Every game works (even Mario RPG) and it takes care of the 50/60Hz switching automatically for you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2014)

_Or_ you could get a Super Everdrive/SD2SNES - games from both regions work on it just fine and you can still collect cartridges for your collection. Less hassle with swapping carts and all the benefits of a region free system.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _Or_ you could get a Super Everdrive/SD2SNES - games from both regions work on it just fine and you can still collect cartridges for your collection. Less hassle with swapping carts and all the benefits of a region free system.


 
Anything that uses the cartridge slot will play NTSC games at 50hz.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Lumstar said:


> Anything that uses the cartridge slot will play NTSC games at 50hz.


Which is not a problem on modern TV's which support both PAL and NTSC modes anyways. I sincerely doubt that you're going to see a massive difference between the two refresh rates.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 5, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Which is not a problem on modern TV's which support both PAL and NTSC modes anyways. I sincerely doubt that you're going to see a massive difference between the two refresh rates.


 
It depends on the game. They may or may not have been programmed in a way that runs stable PAL. Final Fantasy VI has known issues.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Lumstar said:


> It depends on the game. They may or may not have been programmed in a way that runs stable PAL. Final Fantasy VI has known issues.


Well, if he invests in a SuperCIC as well as the SD2SNES, he can use SuperCIC Pair Mode and force 60Hz with the cart's settings regardless of the ROM's region. That's the _"deluxe package"_ though.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah myself I'd probably just get a manual 50hz switch. Few PAL exclusives incompatible with the old Super Everdrive interest me.


----------



## vassildador (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow, thanks for all the great replies!

Looks like I'll be getting myself a superCIC and some random adapter then. There's apparently a local place doing an NTSC mod for 12.50 euros so I'll request some info on what exactly they mod. If it's not the SuperCIC I'll do it myself, but for 12.50 I really can't be bothered 

As for a flash card, I prefer to avoid those simply because I'll suddenly have access to every SNES game in existence which will end up with constantly switching between games and not finishing any, thanks for the suggestions though


----------



## migles (Aug 6, 2014)

vassildador said:


> As for a flash card, I prefer to avoid those simply because I'll suddenly have access to every SNES game in existence which will end up with constantly switching between games and not finishing any, thanks for the suggestions though


 
its funny cuz its true story... when i got my dstwo i just played every game for 5 minutes, there are good games, but i just keep playing new ones XD

and 2 days ago, i wanted to play wind waker, i played it like 5 minutes i wanted to play it again, but today i started the day with super paper mario and ho well...

and i didin't finished skyward sword 100% i didn't even finish the last battle, when reached the final battle at 1 am the next day i just started twilight princess and TP and eventually some days later i finished it, but again, not at 100%...

when i had not so many choice i always tried to finish a game 100% (but not gta san andreas demn grafitis....)

maybe i just don't want to finish the game, because i enjoyed it so much i think if i don't finish it, it will not be over...


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 6, 2014)

vassildador said:


> Wow, thanks for all the great replies!
> 
> Looks like I'll be getting myself a superCIC and some random adapter then.


 
Just make sure the adapter has all the pins.

Some of the cheaper/earlier adapters only have the central set of pins and are missing the set of 4 pins at each end of the cart, so won't play games that use them.


----------



## vassildador (Aug 6, 2014)

Armadillo said:


> Just make sure the adapter has all the pins.
> 
> Some of the cheaper/earlier adapters only have the central set of pins and are missing the set of 4 pins at each end of the cart, so won't play games that use them.


Oh right, thanks! Makes perfect sense but I didn't think about it


----------

